# Dry firing of Browning Buckmark pistols



## wpshooter

Is it O.K. to dry fire Browning Buckmark pistols with an empty chamber or should they only be dry fired with a rimfire snap cap in place ?

Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

You should really use a snapcap on any 22 pistol that you dry fire.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Get some snap caps... tumbleweed


----------



## fatmax2

I purchased a pack for the .22 at Gander Mt. and on the pack it stated "not for dry firing". I read this after I got home. Now I have to find ones that I can dry fire with.


----------



## VAMarine

You can't dry fire (without a snap cap etc) most if not all .22 autos without risk of battering the firing pin.


----------



## AirForceShooter

#4 drywall anchors.
The cheapest .22 snap caps that exist

AFS


----------



## Morgo

Use snap caps at the very least or you risk damaging the firing pin.


----------



## dondavis3

I use snap caps in all of my guns that I shoot my TV with :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## bonin21

Couldn't you just use a used cartridge as a snap cap? I mean its already paid for and, well that's what its made for.


----------



## VAMarine

bonin21 said:


> Couldn't you just use a used cartridge as a snap cap? I mean its already paid for and, well that's what its made for.


Yep, that's what a lot of people do.


----------



## Pecos Bill

I don't dry fire any of my guns. JMHO but I can't believe it is good for any gun even if the mfg says it is OK.


----------



## Ala Tom

A proper snap cap will load from the magazine. I have trouble loading a spent shell directly into the chamber on my 22A. I have a set for the .40 but not the .22. I don't dry fire the 22. I do exercise the trigger with an empty chamber looking for undesired movement.


----------



## denner

If there was any firearm that you would not dry fire it would be the 22 rimfire. "Snap Cap" for sure.


----------



## johnr

My sig mosquito came with a small rubber plug with a tang that sticks outside the slide. I don't know if this was meant as a "empty chamber" indicator. I think it works well as a snap cap. 

John


----------

